# AMD vs. Nvidia: Die GameWorks-Kontroverse



## M4xw0lf (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo Community,

wie viele von euch sicher bereits in den Tiefen des Internets erfahren haben, ist seit einiger Zeit ein (weiterer  ) PR-Kampf zwischen AMD und Nvidia entbrannt, der sich um Nvidias "GameWorks"-Softwarepaket dreht. 
Den Anfang machte im Dezember 2013 ein Artikel bei ExtremeTech, in dem der Autor unter anderem anhand von Benchmarks mit Batman Arkham City und Batman Arkham Origins den Vorwurf aufstellt, Nvidias Zusammenarbeit mit Spieleentwicklern habe auch die bewusste Beeinträchtigung von AMD-Grafikkarten zum Ziel. 

Das Werkzeug zu diesem Zweck soll hauptsächlich das eingangs genannte "GameWorks"-Paket sein. Nvidias Webauftritt gibt einen Überblick über die Technologien, die unter dem Sammelbegriff GameWorks zusammengefasst sind: Es handelt sich hierbei um Nvidias proprietäre Softwaretechnologien wie TXAA, HBAO+ (Ambient Occlusion), Turbulence (Rauchdarstellung), Hairworks (Haar-und Fasersimulation vergleichbar mit AMDs TressFX), Physx, Stoffsimulation, etc.

Diese Techologien werden den Spieleentwicklern als Softwarebibliotheken zur Verfügung gestellt, die diese dann in ihre jeweilige Engine einbinden können. Diese Bibliotheken sind allerdings für AMD "black boxes" - ihre Funktionen sind den Entwicklern bekannt, gleiches gilt aber nicht für AMD. In einem Interview mit dem Wirtschaftsmagazin Forbes äußerte AMD-Mitarbeiter Robert Hallock weitere Kritik an diesem Vorgehen, die "Verschleierung des Codes" behindere AMD dabei, eigene Optimierungen vorzunehmen und die Performance auf den eigenen Grafikkarten in Ordnung zu bringen. Hallock geht dabei aber noch weiter und behauptet, Nvidia verbiete es den Entwicklern, die ihre GameWorks-Suite nutzen, Optimierungsvorschläge von AMD zu übernehmen, die es erlauben würden bereits im Code des Spiels für bessere Performance zu sorgen. Hallock nennt diese Entwicklung eine Bedrohung für alle Spieler, da sie darauf abziele, Marktanteile (noch weiter) zugunsten Nvidias zu verschieben.

In einem darauffolgenden Forbes-Interview mit Cem Cebenoyan (Softwareingenieur bei Nvidia) wies Nvidia diese Vorwürfe erwartungsgemäß zurück, und erklärte ausdrücklich, Spieleentwicklern stünde es frei, ihr Spiel auf AMD-Hardware zu optimieren. Darüberhinaus sei es auch nicht nötig für AMD, den Quellcode der GameWorks-Bibliotheken oder des jeweiligen Spiels zu kennen, um Treiberoptimierungen vorzunehmen. Diese Darstellung seitens AMD nannte Cebenoyan "verrückt". 

Allerdings finden sich auch Stimmen außerhalb von AMD, die Kritik an GameWorks äußern, namentlich Johan Andersson (DICE) sowie Bart Wronski und Michal Drobot (beide Ubisoft), die sich über Twitter über das Thema unterhalten: 





> *Johan Andersson     ‏@repi* @*BartWronsk* @*JJcoolkl* @*thinkinggamer* @*TimothyLottes* @*kenpex*  Nvidia has lost huge amount of respect w/ the unusable black box GameWorks
> 
> *Bart Wronski*     ‏@*BartWronsk* Apr 6 @*repi* @*JJcoolkl* @*thinkinggamer* @*TimothyLottes* @*kenpex* it started even before it got its name,but similar for me+lack of published anything*
> 
> Michal Drobot*     ‏@*MichalDrobot* Apr 6 @*BartWronsk* @*repi* @*JJcoolkl* @*thinkinggamer* @*TimothyLottes* @*kenpex* can't understand a $$$ model-pay to hack games with 'features'-blasphemy


Interessant hieran ist, das Ubisoft selbst GameWorks in aktuellen und kommenden Titeln, wie zum Beispiel AC4 Black Flag oder The Division, einsetzt.


Es ist also angerichtet für eine Schlammschlacht der hässlicheren Sorte, und AMD ist nicht gewillt, das Thema ruhen zu lassen: in weiteren Interviews von maximumpc und PcPer mit Richard Huddy ("Gaming Scientist" bei AMD, frühere Anstellungen bei ATi, AMD, Intel, und auch Nvidia) erneuert AMD die Vorwürfe gegen GameWorks.

Hier die dazugehörigen Videos (englisch):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZGV5z8YFM8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uoD8YKwtww

Die tatsächliche Lage ist aktuell nicht sehr übersichtlich, da sich AMD und Nvidia ein klassisches "er hat - nein, er hat"-Wortgefecht liefern, während objektive Belege Mangelware sind. Dass die Performance von AMDs Grafikkarten in Titeln mit Nvidias GameWorks des öfteren unverhältnismäßig gering ausfällt, ist jedoch bekannt. Es ist hier an der Fachpresse, an den Entwicklern und nicht zuletzt an den Käufern, die Augen offen zu halten.


----------



## Bennz (25. Juni 2014)

> Dass die Performance von AMDs Grafikkarten in Titeln mit Nvidias GameWorks des öfteren unverhältnismäßig gering ausfällt



welch LÜGE, sieht man ja gut an grid autosport.


----------



## SimonG (25. Juni 2014)

Sauber zusammengefasst, M4aw0lf. Wie zwei streitende Kinder. Aber anscheinend ist Gameworks selbst bei Ubisoft, wo es am häufigsten eingesetzt wird, nicht unumstritten.
Eine Einigung ist nicht in Sicht. Nvidia wird nicht klein beigeben und AMD wird nicht aufhören Kritik zu äußern. Letztendlich entscheiden die Publisher/Entwickler ob GameWorks eingesetzt wird oder nicht.


----------



## Gummert (25. Juni 2014)

Die Presse hat das ganze Neutral zu Analysieren und ggf. aufzudecken um Druck auszuüben. Tut sie es nicht, ist sie befangen. So einfach ist das. Presse/Medien ist unabdingbar bei sowas. Schließlich betrifft das dem Kunden und nicht irgendwem anderen. Auch die Presse sollte nicht von DIESEN Firmen befangen sein! Von niemandem außer dem Leser selbst, der schließlich der Konsument ist, der Produkte beider Firmen kauft. Demzufolge ist dieser auch der Neutrale. 

Bei solch Themen, erkennt man sehr schnell, wer befangen ist und wer nicht. Zudem unterliegt jeder ( Autor, Presse etc ) dem Pressekodex - und wer dem nicht huldigt kann sich warm anziehen.


----------



## Rolk (25. Juni 2014)

> ...Es ist also angerichtet für eine Schlammschlacht der hässlicheren Sorte, und AMD ist nicht gewillt, das Thema ruhen zu lassen...


Und das ist auch gut so. Wenn an den Vorwürfen etwas dran ist (was ich mir gut vorstellen könnte) wäre das eine riesen Sauerei und weder AMD noch wir Nutzer sollten das einfach so schlucken.


----------



## Nuallan (25. Juni 2014)

Kann mal jemand zusammenfassen, ob und was genau jetzt in den 3 Stunden Videos neues gesagt wird? Ansonsten ist das ja mehr oder weniger alles schon bekannt. 
Das Johan Andersson, der Mantle-Mitentwickler, da auf AMD-Seite mitmischt, ist jetzt keine sooo große Überraschung, und was Mitarbeiter von Ubisoft von sich geben nehme ich schon lange nicht mehr ernst.

An sich ist das Thema schon interessant. Falls (!) Nvidia AMD da wirklich aktiv sabotiert, ist das natürlich sehr fragwürdig. Den Ruf so aufs Spiel zu setzen haben sie grad eigentlich nicht nötig.
Vielleicht will AMD aber auch nur von der momentan miesen Treiber-Optimierung im Vergleich zu Nvidia ablenken. Mal schauen wer da noch alles mitmischen wird..


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Juni 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand zusammenfassen, ob und was genau jetzt in den 3 Stunden Videos neues gesagt wird?


 
Das ist eindeutig ein Job für den Threadersteller! *hust* 

Tatsächlich hatte ich auch noch keine Zeit dazu, die auf sinnvolle Informationen abzuklopfen


----------



## bschicht86 (25. Juni 2014)

Die Presse wird da nicht viel ausrichten können, wenn sie immer nur die offiziellen fragt. Die werden immer streiten, auch wenn es im Hintergrund anders zugehen mag.
Vielmehr kann da ein findiger Programmierer Beweise bringen, der es evtl hinbekommt, dass GameWorks die verbaute AMD-Hardware als nVidia erkennt und man so Unterschiede sehen kann, wie es damals beim Intel-Compiler war. Der hatte auch nur abgefragt, ob Intel im System ist und hat dann optimiert gearbeitet.


----------



## Gummert (25. Juni 2014)

Die gibt es... nur sollte die Presse den Schritt zu diesen machen und nicht kuschen.


----------



## Locuza (25. Juni 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand zusammenfassen, ob und was genau jetzt in den 3 Stunden Videos neues gesagt wird? Ansonsten ist das ja mehr oder weniger alles schon bekannt.
> Das Johan Andersson, der Mantle-Mitentwickler, da auf AMD-Seite mitmischt, ist jetzt keine sooo große Überraschung, und was Mitarbeiter von Ubisoft von sich geben nehme ich schon lange nicht mehr ernst.


Das Johan bei Mantle mitentwickelt hat, macht ihn ja nicht zu einem roten Männchen. 
Er hatte auch paar Auftritte bei Nvidia. 
Bei G-Sync war er nach Mantle ja auch mit dabei.
Und für Metal (low-level-api von Apple) hat er sich auch begeistert gezeigt. 
Das Thema ist ihm persönlich wichtig. 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das ist eindeutig ein Job für den Threadersteller! *hust*
> 
> Tatsächlich hatte ich auch noch keine Zeit dazu, die auf sinnvolle Informationen abzuklopfen


Richard Huddy hat z.B. gesagt das er e-mails von Entwicklern bekommen hat, die behaupten im NDA steht, dass AMD kein Einblick auf GameWorks gegeben werden darf und auch keine Optimierungen Richtung AMD erlaubt sind.
Weiterhin nennt er schwarze Schafe, wo der Verdacht aufliegt mit Absicht ineffiziente Lösungen einzubauen, die bei AMD mehr kosten. 
Wenn AMD mehr verliert als Nvidia, hat man praktisch gewonnen. 
Beispiel war z.B. Crysis 2, mit massiv tessellierten Wänden, Bordsteinen, Wasser usw. 
Das ist offensichtlicher Bullshit. 

Batman an sich stinkt schon seit längerem, da Nvidia da eine enge Kooperation hat, aber konkret wurde Batman Origins eingeworfen, wo das Cape viel extremer tesselliert sein soll, als nötig. 
Der gleiche Vorwurf wird auch bei HairWorks mit Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 genannt, die Strähnen sollen deutlich heftiger tesselliert sein, als praktisch nötig. 
AMDs Tessellation-Engine versagt ab Faktor 15 und AMD beschleicht das Gefühl, dass Nvidia mit ihren Kooperationen gezielt darauf eingeht.

Die e-mail selber darf er natürlich nicht veröffentlichen, da es ein Entwickler im Vertrauen natürlich zugeschickt hat und er sonst Probleme mit Nvidia bekommen könnte. 
Huddy spekuliert viele mögliche Dinge im Video, einige Sachen kann er nicht direkt beweisen oder muss indirekt darüber sprechen. 
Er appelliert aber dafür, dass die Presse dem ganzen nachgeht, da scheinbar einige Stellen für AMD schon Besorgnis erregend riechen.


----------



## Nuallan (25. Juni 2014)

Locuza schrieb:


> AMDs Tessellation-Engine versagt ab Faktor 15 und AMD beschleicht das Gefühl, dass Nvidia mit ihren Kooperationen gezielt darauf eingeht.



Wobei ich sowas nicht unbedingt als fragwürdig ansehen würde. Die Schwäche des Konkurrenten ausnutzen bzw. seine eigenen Stärken zu pushen ist doch normal. 
Bei Dirt Showdown z.B. gab es auch die erweiterte Beleuchtung, die auf Computing-Power gesetzt und damit AMD bevorzugt bzw. die beschnittenen "Mittelklasse"-Nvidia's benachteiligt hat.


----------



## Norkzlam (25. Juni 2014)

Nur war es bei den genannten Titeln so, dass die unnötig hohen Tesslationsfaktoren die Optik nicht verbessert haben. In Crysis 2 wurden sogar Dinge tessliert, die gar nicht im Bild waren. Das senkt auch auf Nvidia Karten sinnfrei die Leistung, da kommt schon der Verdacht, dass da was faul ist. Ob man die erweiterte Beleuchtung auch anders hätte realisieren können weiß ich nicht, aber aufjedenfall gibt es keine Anzeichen dafür, dass man sie absichtlich ineffizient gestaltet hat.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. Juni 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Wobei ich sowas nicht unbedingt als fragwürdig ansehen würde. Die Schwäche des Konkurrenten ausnutzen bzw. seine eigenen Stärken zu pushen ist doch normal.
> Bei Dirt Showdown z.B. gab es auch die erweiterte Beleuchtung, die auf Computing-Power gesetzt und damit AMD bevorzugt bzw. die beschnittenen "Mittelklasse"-Nvidia's benachteiligt hat.


 
Eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht auf das Thema eingehen, vor allem weil ich dafür 3 Punkte heute an anderer Stelle bekommen habe, aber du bist wenigstens einer der auch sieht, dass das AMD machen kann.
AMD will halt den Anschein wahren, dass man der saubere Konkurrent ist und dabei hat man TressFX gebracht. Huddy sagt es sei nicht exklusiv gewesen die Zusammenarbeit, aber was würde man anderes behaupten als AMD-Mitarbeiter?
Ich meine das sind Global Player, da gehört es sich die Ellbogen auszufahren. AMD hat eben auch Mantle in der mache, bloß dreht man das so hin, als ob man das NUR und ZWAR NUR für die Gamer macht. Es gibt genügend Sachen die dagegen sprechen, das NV das wirklich nutzen könnte. PhysX ist z.B. was ganz anderes. Man schaltet es aus und gut ist. Schaltet man es an, hat man unverhältnismäßig weniger FPS für nette Gimmicks. 
Kann das Gejammer darum nicht hören. AMD ist einfach neidisch, weil sie trotz hoher Verkäufe der Konsolen nicht so super dar stehen und insgeheim wissen, das NV trotz horrender Preise, eine wesentlich bessere Marge haben, für ein overall nur wenig besseres Produkt (Refdesign!!!). AMD muss sogar Forschungszentren verkaufen um einige Quartalszahlen zu schönigen. 

Was ich sagen will: es ist nicht schön, aber nicht wirklich schlimm. AMD kann und macht es ähnlich, nur unter anderen Deckmantel. Und es ist halt auch irgendwo normal bei Global Playern. Viel Wind um nichts, meiner Meinung nach. Ich kenne keinen Titel, der wirklich unspielbar ist mit AMD und gerade wenn man über FHD, legt AMD immer mehr zu. Und selbst bei GE-Titeln schneidet AMD nicht immer besser ab.


----------



## kbit (25. Juni 2014)

Wieso schneidet AMD bei Tessellation so schlecht ab eigentlich?


----------



## PCGH_Phil (25. Juni 2014)

kbit schrieb:


> Wieso schneidet AMD bei Tessellation so schlecht ab eigentlich?


 
Vielleicht, weil sie mit ATI Truform und explizit Tessellation schon vor der eigentlichen DX-Unterstützung mit solch einer Technik schon zwei mal auf die Nase gefallen sind.

Der Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor könnte in dieser Hinsicht eine Rolle spielen.

[EDIT:] *oldsql.Triso*


> (...)


Wahrscheinlich trifft sich das irgendwo in der Mitte. Der Satz gilt sogar in der Quantenphysik.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Locuza (26. Juni 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Wobei ich sowas nicht unbedingt als fragwürdig ansehen würde. Die Schwäche des Konkurrenten ausnutzen bzw. seine eigenen Stärken zu pushen ist doch normal.
> Bei Dirt Showdown z.B. gab es auch die erweiterte Beleuchtung, die auf Computing-Power gesetzt und damit AMD bevorzugt bzw. die beschnittenen "Mittelklasse"-Nvidia's benachteiligt hat.


Es gibt natürlich so Best-Case Szenarien, wo die eigene Hardware etwas sehr gut verträgt und es der Konkurrenz nicht schmeckt, der pikante Punkt an der Tessellationgeschichte ist eben, dass Nvidia auch unter hohen Tessellationsfaktoren leidet UND es keinen praktischen Nutzen hat, so hohe Faktoren zu verwenden, entsprechend stinkt das ganze. 
Das HDAO Beispiel und auch TressFX waren sicherlich keine super unschuldigen Beispiele auf AMD Seiten, aber im Gegensatz zu Gameworks mit unsichtbaren DLLs haben Entwickler und Nvidia Einblicke in den Source-Code. 
Nvidia hat das mittlerweile über die Performance von AMD gefixt, bezüglich der Dirt-Reihe meinte Raff. 
Ich meine okay, AMD macht etwas, Nvidia steht schlecht dar, sie haben aber die Möglichkeit den "Mist" zu fixen.
Wenn AMD jetzt mit GameWorks schlecht dasteht, könnte es für AMD nur beschränkt möglich sein etwas daran zu fixen. 
Nvidias Antwort war, DLLs reichen um zu optimieren, AMD sieht die Aussage mit verzerrtem Lächeln. 
Gegenantwort war, keine Sau fragt nach DLLs, jeder hätte natürlich gerne den Source-Code und das sollte halbwegs üblich für die Praktiken der IHVs sein. 
Wenn ein Shader über 6000 Codeanweisungen hat, was AMD als Beispiel bei Call of Dutys Hairworks gefunden haben soll, dann zweifelt AMD arg an der Sache, dass DLLs ausreichen um das gut genug zu optimieren. 



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> AMD will halt den Anschein wahren, dass man der saubere Konkurrent ist und dabei hat man TressFX gebracht. Huddy sagt es sei nicht exklusiv gewesen die Zusammenarbeit, aber was würde man anderes behaupten als AMD-Mitarbeiter?
> Ich meine das sind Global Player, da gehört es sich die Ellbogen auszufahren. AMD hat eben auch Mantle in der mache, bloß dreht man das so hin, als ob man das NUR und ZWAR NUR für die Gamer macht. Es gibt genügend Sachen die dagegen sprechen, das NV das wirklich nutzen könnte. PhysX ist z.B. was ganz anderes. Man schaltet es aus und gut ist. Schaltet man es an, hat man unverhältnismäßig weniger FPS für nette Gimmicks.
> Kann das Gejammer darum nicht hören. AMD ist einfach neidisch, weil sie trotz hoher Verkäufe der Konsolen nicht so super dar stehen und insgeheim wissen, das NV trotz horrender Preise, eine wesentlich bessere Marge haben, für ein overall nur wenig besseres Produkt (Refdesign!!!). AMD muss sogar Forschungszentren verkaufen um einige Quartalszahlen zu schönigen.
> 
> Was ich sagen will: es ist nicht schön, aber nicht wirklich schlimm. AMD kann und macht es ähnlich, nur unter anderen Deckmantel. Und es ist halt auch irgendwo normal bei Global Playern. Viel Wind um nichts, meiner Meinung nach. Ich kenne keinen Titel, der wirklich unspielbar ist mit AMD und gerade wenn man über FHD, legt AMD immer mehr zu. Und selbst bei GE-Titeln schneidet AMD nicht immer besser ab.


 
 TressFX liegt immerhin dem Entwickler als Source offen und ehrlich gesagt weiß ich selber nicht WIE ernst Huddy es gemeint hat, aber er versicherte das es im Falle von Tomb Raider keine Klausel gab, die den Entwickler aufgehalten hätte für Nvidia Hardware zu optimieren. 
Er meinte er kann ja den Vertrag vorzeigen und Nvidia tut das im Falle eines GameWorks Titel und dann könnte man vergleichen. 
Huddy zweifelt stark daran, dass Nvidia sich dazu hinreißen würde, er scheint überzeugt zu sein das Nvidia wirklich schummelt, aufgrund der erhaltenen e-mail der Entwickler, die besagt Nvidia verbietet es dank Vertragsklauseln. 
Ebenfalls im Video sagt Huddy, vertraut Nvidia nicht, vertraut AMD nicht, vertraut keinem, sucht selber nach der Antwort und stellt unangenehme Fragen, denn nur so könnte man unfaire Praktiken aufdecken und im Glücksfall langfristig unterbinden. 
Ich fresse jetzt auch nicht alles was mir Huddy da vorwirft, aber seine Zweifel und Argumente hören sich logisch an und ein paar Entwickler Kommentare zeigen auch schon, dass es auch auf Entwickler Ebene kritisch beachtet wird. 

An AMDs Stelle wäre ich bezüglich Nvidias Finanzzahlen auch sehr neidisch. Nvidia hat sehr gute Einnahmen und gibt natürlich auch Geld aus und entwickelt coole Sachen. 
Hairworks mit den ganzen Tools, dass APEX Modul und PhysX, dass sind echt beeindruckende Techniken. 
Ich würde es mir aber ebenso wünschen, dass Nvidia bezüglich der Sache nicht alles restlos ausnutzt und damit so umgeht, wie ihnen gerade vorgeworfen wird.




kbit schrieb:


> Wieso schneidet AMD bei Tessellation so schlecht ab eigentlich?


Bis Faktor 10 ist AMD sogar schneller, als Nvidia:
AMD Radeon R9 290X im Test (Seite 13) - ComputerBase

Das Problem an zu hohen Tessellationfaktoren ist, dass die Dreiecke kleiner werden, ist ja auch Sinn und Zweck von Tessellation, du hast Ausgangsdreiecke und die splittest diese in kleinere Dreiecke und modellierst entsprechende Objekte genauer. 
Bloß ab einem gewissen Faktor wird das für die Raster-Engines extrem ineffizient. 
Jedes Dreieck beinhaltet Pixel, je mehr Pixel in einem Dreieck zu finden sind, desto weniger Verschnitt und umso effizienter für die Raster-Engine zum rastern. 
Bei extremer Tessellation, findest du vielleicht bis zu 5 Pixel pro Dreieck, da sauft dann die ganze Pipeline ab. 
Bei Nvidia verstopft das ganze viel geringer oder fast gar nicht, woran das genau liegt weiß ich auch nicht. 
Vielleicht sind spezielle Buffer bei Nvidia größer bzw. effizienter, vielleicht das ganze Netzwerk und die Implementation von Nvidia.

Aber mal folgenden Artikel:
AMD mit Tesselations-Optimierung | 3DCenter.org

Bei Stone Giant kann man von Faktor 64 auf 8 runter drehen und erhält 50% mehr Performance.
Wenn die optischen Unterschiede ebenso gering sind, wie beim Heaven Benchmark zwischen Faktor 64 und 6, dann könnte man den Vorwurf sicherlich nachvollziehen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juni 2014)

Witzig finde ich auch, dass Richard Huddy selbst bei Nvidia die Developer Relations aufgebaut/ausgebaut hat - also genau die Abteilung, die jetzt für die Verbreitung von GameWorks zuständig ist, was er jetzt bekämpft...


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2014)

@locuza
 Heißt Nvidia nimmt eine schlechtere Performance im Kauf weil Sie wissen, dass es dadurch bei AMD zu einer noch schlechteren Performance und damit auch zu einer schlechteren PR führt? 


M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Witzig finde ich auch, dass Richard Huddy selbst bei Nvidia die Developer Relations aufgebaut/ausgebaut hat - also genau die Abteilung, die jetzt für die Verbreitung von GameWorks zuständig ist, was er jetzt bekämpft...


Vielleicht lassen sie ihn nicht mehr mitspielen. 



MfG


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mich auch schon entgegen der Meinung meiner Vorgesetzten entschieden und bin nun bei der Konkurrenz. Was ist daran lustig? Jetzt macht halt ein anderer den Job, der weniger Gewissensbisse hat, oder einfach andere moralische Vorstellungen.
Ich finde das alles andere als witzig. 
Als Unternehmen ist man darauf bedacht, möglichst viel Gewinn zu machen. Das sollte mMn aber durch erbrachte Leistungen und nicht durch unfaire Maßnahmen geschehen.


----------



## Locuza (26. Juni 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Witzig finde ich auch, dass Richard Huddy selbst bei Nvidia die Developer Relations aufgebaut/ausgebaut hat - also genau die Abteilung, die jetzt für die Verbreitung von GameWorks zuständig ist, was er jetzt bekämpft...


 Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat er Nvidia auch wegen Zweifel an der Unternehmungsführung (Moral) verlassen. 



DaStash schrieb:


> @locuza
> Heißt Nvidia nimmt eine schlechtere Performance im Kauf weil Sie wissen, dass es dadurch bei AMD zu einer noch schlechteren Performance und damit auch zu einer schlechteren PR führt?


So lautet jedenfalls der Vorwurf.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juni 2014)

Locuza schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat er Nvidia auch wegen Zweifel an der Unternehmungsführung (Moral) verlassen.


 Naja, ich hab da etwas Probleme ihm das so abzunehmen. Es passt halt in seine Rolle und zum Image des open source-Helden, das AMD anstrebt; aber der Mann ist natürlich PR-Profi und sagt Nichts ohne eine Absicht dahinter.


----------



## Locuza (26. Juni 2014)

Durchaus, er weiß wie er zu reden hat. 
Er ist mir aber auf jeden Fall sympathisch und ich finde es sehr gut das er wieder bei AMD ist. 
Ich sehe ihn jedenfalls nicht nur als PR-Heini, der man war ja auch schon beinahe überall. 
AMD hat seit ein paar Jahren richtige Skill-Maschinen auf dem Papier.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juni 2014)

Hm, an AMDs Stelle wäre ich da auch neidisch ähh sauer.
Wieso kommt NV mit solchen Methoden durch. Das würde man sich wohl selber wünschen.^^


----------



## Viner-Cent (26. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mich ja freuen, wenn AMD Render Engines (cycles zum beispiel) zum laufen bringen würde, so muss ich wohl bei meiner nächsten Karte Nvidia kaufen, auch wenn ich es ungern tue. Ich traue Nvidia vieles zu, um AMD zu verdrängen, sie machen ständig einen schlechten Eindruck mit solchen Sachen, ist aber leider ihr gutes Recht.


----------



## alm0st (26. Juni 2014)

In absehbarer Zeit wird sich auch nichts dran ändern, vorallem solange man Nvidia nichts nachweisen kann. Das muss auch expilzit sein, sprich in Worte gefasst und nicht einfach ein paar Werte in der Engine. Für AMD ist es natürlich bitter. Im Zweifel müsste halt mal so ein Gameworks Vertrag "leaken".


----------



## chiquita (26. Juni 2014)

Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Ich würde mich ja freuen, wenn AMD Render Engines (cycles zum beispiel) zum laufen bringen würde, so muss ich wohl bei meiner nächsten Karte Nvidia kaufen, auch wenn ich es ungern tue. Ich traue Nvidia vieles zu, um AMD zu verdrängen, sie machen ständig einen schlechten Eindruck mit solchen Sachen, ist aber leider ihr gutes Recht.


 
Naja müssen tust du gar nichts, wenn dann willst du eine Nvidia kaufen, wenn ich sehe dass ein Unternehmen mit solchen Methoden versucht den Konkurrenten zu verdrängen, dass werde ich das sicher nichts unterstützen zu Mal das auch, laut meinem Wissen unter Unlauteren Wettbewerb fällt. Wenn das irgendwann bestätigt wird und Beweise vorliegen, dass Nvidia bewusst mit Gameworks versucht AMD vom Markt auszuschließen, wird das sicher auch Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## TechBone (26. Juni 2014)

Richard Huddy Jim Keller, beide gingen nach AMD zurück lol

wer kennt das, das bei Intel oder Nvidia 100K AMD Dokumente gelagert haben?


----------



## DoGyAUT (26. Juni 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Wobei ich sowas nicht unbedingt als fragwürdig ansehen würde. Die Schwäche des Konkurrenten ausnutzen bzw. seine eigenen Stärken zu pushen ist doch normal.
> Bei Dirt Showdown z.B. gab es auch die erweiterte Beleuchtung, die auf Computing-Power gesetzt und damit AMD bevorzugt bzw. die beschnittenen "Mittelklasse"-Nvidia's benachteiligt hat.



Das Problem dabei ist das in Batman der Umhang *unnötig viel tesseliert* ist und somit beide damit verlieren, nur das dabei Nvidia weniger verliert, somit bleibt es so im Spiel.

Was mir am meisten gefallen hat war der Punkt mit DX12/13 vs Mantle. Man müsse nicht auf ein DX13 warten um neue Hardware Features nutzen zu können, es kann jeder Hersteller diese Features in Mantle integrieren - unabhängig vom Betriebssystem.

Ich bin opimistisch nach diesem Livestream, das mit den DLL's ist each fürn ar***, das Entwickler lieber Source Code wollen ist natürlich so. Aber Geld + Publisher jaja...ich schaue auf dich Ubisoft...


----------



## IluBabe (26. Juni 2014)

DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist das in Batman der Umhang *unnötig viel tesseliert* ist und somit beide damit verlieren, nur das dabei Nvidia weniger verliert, somit bleibt es so im Spiel.


Mal ne Verständnisfrage - gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine E-Mail oder nen Fetzen Papier wo draufsteht im Briefkopf NV an Entwickler ABC du hast die Tesselation zu übertreiben? Das Programmierer halt auch bescheuert Entscheidungen treffen und auf ihrer Xtausend Euro teuren Programmierkiste die Werte zu hoch schrauben, so dass es beim Normalnutzer zuviel ist, wird irgendwie klar sein bei tausenden Zeilen LoC. Bzw. im konkreten Fall ist der Teselationswert der als Befehl an die Graka gesendet wird auch in den Low Settings so vorhanden oder nur auf Ultra?


----------



## KrHome (27. Juni 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Mal ne Verständnisfrage - gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine E-Mail oder nen Fetzen Papier wo draufsteht im Briefkopf NV an Entwickler ABC du hast die Tesselation zu übertreiben? Das Programmierer halt auch bescheuert Entscheidungen treffen und auf ihrer Xtausend Euro teuren Programmierkiste die Werte zu hoch schrauben, so dass es beim Normalnutzer zuviel ist, wird irgendwie klar sein bei tausenden Zeilen LoC. Bzw. im konkreten Fall ist der Teselationswert der als Befehl an die Graka gesendet wird auch in den Low Settings so vorhanden oder nur auf Ultra?


 So dämlich stellt man sich natürlich nicht an.

Wenn Nvidia die Middleware für die Effekte (z.B. PhysX) bereitstellt, dann bekommt der Programmierer einen vorgefertigten Codeblock (siehe auch: Liste der GameWorks Bibliotheken), den er aufgrund von Vertragsbestimmungen nicht abändern kann/darf, sondern nur in das Spiel implementiert. Nvidia hat also selbst die Möglichkeit diese Bibliotheken so zu designen, dass sie auf AMD Karten möglichst ineffizient laufen.

Warum lassen sich Entwickler auf sowas ein? Weil es Entwicklungskosten senkt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Juni 2014)

KrHome schrieb:


> So dämlich stellt man sich natürlich nicht an.


 
Ist nicht mal ausgeschlossen, aber natürlich alles unter vertraglicher Schweigepflicht. Und es hat sicher kein Entwickler Lust, es sich so grundlegend mit Nvidia zu verscherzen und solche Details öffentlich kundzutun... aber Richard Huddy hat ja angedeutet, dass von Entwicklerseite unter der Hand solche vertraglichen Details an AMD weitergleitet wurden. (Keine Beweise natürlich, kann also weiterhin jeder glauben was er will.  )


----------



## IluBabe (27. Juni 2014)

KrHome schrieb:


> So dämlich stellt man sich natürlich nicht an.
> 
> Wenn Nvidia die Middleware für die Effekte (z.B. PhysX) bereitstellt, dann bekommt der Programmierer einen vorgefertigten Codeblock (siehe auch: Liste der GameWorks Bibliotheken), den er aufgrund von Vertragsbestimmungen nicht abändern kann/darf, sondern nur in das Spiel implementiert. Nvidia hat also selbst die Möglichkeit diese Bibliotheken so zu designen, dass sie auf AMD Karten möglichst ineffizient laufen.
> 
> Warum lassen sich Entwickler auf sowas ein? Weil es Entwicklungskosten senkt.


Hast du mit Gameworks schon programmiert und kannst bestättigen das die Werte vorgegeben werden durch Gameworks und nicht abänderbar sind? Nein - dann abtretten. Diese Cap Behauptung baut darauf auf, dass NV hier bewußt schaden würde. Nur trifft das nicht die Implementation. Auf NV Karten wofür Gameworks gemacht wurde läuft die Tesselation eben genau so wie sie sich das vorstellen und eben mit diesem Wert gut. Wenn der Programmierer nun das GW Modul einbindet, dann kann er a) die Standardwerte so lassen oder b) sich gedanken machen ob es auf anderen Systemen auch so läuft. Ich schätze der Programmierer hat nicht nen Test gemacht auf anderen Systemen und es als gegeben hingenommen, dass es so läuft wie auf seinem System. Daraus NV nen Strick zu machen, die Gameworks optimiert nach NV Hardware schreiben ist so unfair, dass sich die Balken biegen. NV hat überhaupt nicht die Notwendigkeit sein GW auf AMD Karten zu testen oder abzustimmen. Es ist ihr Produkt für ihre Hardware. Wenn dann muss der Programmierer Implementationstests machen, um zu sehen ob es auf allen Systemen läuft, da aber sowas meist wegfällt, weil die Zeit zwischen Alpha, Beta und Launch zu kurz bemessen ist, kommt halt halbfertige und für Kundenrechner unoptimierte Games auf den Markt. Das war aber schon immer so. Das ist nicht NVs schuld - bei ihrer Hardware läufts gut, wurde ja auch dafür abgestimmt, sondern die des Programmierers, der einfach die Tests ausgelassen haben wird bzw. die des Publishers, der den Release Termin einhalten wollte.


----------



## DoGyAUT (28. Juni 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Hast du mit Gameworks schon programmiert und kannst bestättigen das die Werte vorgegeben werden durch Gameworks und nicht abänderbar sind? Nein - dann abtretten. Diese Cap Behauptung baut darauf auf, dass NV hier bewußt schaden würde. Nur trifft das nicht die Implementation. Auf NV Karten wofür Gameworks gemacht wurde läuft die Tesselation eben genau so wie sie sich das vorstellen und eben mit diesem Wert gut. Wenn der Programmierer nun das GW Modul einbindet, dann kann er a) die Standardwerte so lassen oder b) sich gedanken machen ob es auf anderen Systemen auch so läuft. Ich schätze der Programmierer hat nicht nen Test gemacht auf anderen Systemen und es als gegeben hingenommen, dass es so läuft wie auf seinem System. Daraus NV nen Strick zu machen, die Gameworks optimiert nach NV Hardware schreiben ist so unfair, dass sich die Balken biegen. NV hat überhaupt nicht die Notwendigkeit sein GW auf AMD Karten zu testen oder abzustimmen. Es ist ihr Produkt für ihre Hardware. Wenn dann muss der Programmierer Implementationstests machen, um zu sehen ob es auf allen Systemen läuft, da aber sowas meist wegfällt, weil die Zeit zwischen Alpha, Beta und Launch zu kurz bemessen ist, kommt halt halbfertige und für Kundenrechner unoptimierte Games auf den Markt. Das war aber schon immer so. Das ist nicht NVs schuld - bei ihrer Hardware läufts gut, wurde ja auch dafür abgestimmt, sondern die des Programmierers, der einfach die Tests ausgelassen haben wird bzw. die des Publishers, der den Release Termin einhalten wollte.


 
Dann soll NV, AMD die Chance wenigstens geben es für ihre GPUS zu optimieren! So wie AMD NV den Code für TressFX zur verfügung gestellt hat. Wieso darf AMD dann nicht Gamworks einsehen, sondern nur die ollen DLL's die keine Sau interessiert!?


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Hast du mit Gameworks schon programmiert und kannst bestättigen das die Werte vorgegeben werden durch Gameworks und nicht abänderbar sind?


Falls man keine Source-Lizenz hat, bekommt man nur DLLs. 



> Auf NV Karten wofür Gameworks gemacht wurde läuft die Tesselation eben genau so wie sie sich das vorstellen und eben mit diesem Wert gut.


Crysis 2 ist kein GameWorks Titel, aber wie schätzt du dort die Tessellation-Sache ein?
Läuft dort die Tessellation eben genau so wie man es sich vorgestellt hat und mit diesen Werten gut?


----------



## IluBabe (28. Juni 2014)

DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Dann soll NV, AMD die Chance wenigstens geben es für ihre GPUS zu optimieren! So wie AMD NV den Code für TressFX zur verfügung gestellt hat. Wieso darf AMD dann nicht Gamworks einsehen, sondern nur die ollen DLL's die keine Sau interessiert!?


Ich wäre postiv gestimmt, würde NV den Programmieren freieren Zugriff geben, werden sie aber wohl nicht machen solang die Publisher nicht Druck machen. NV hat die Konkurrenz im Rücken. Und dass NV mit AMD eine Kooperation vereinbart würde höchstens passieren, wenn die Publisher sie zwingen. Das wäre für uns Gamer natürlich optimal. Pepsi und Coke geben ihre Rezepte ja auch nicht preis - Betriebsgeheimnisse sind halt Teil des Erfolgs. Das NV Amd ne Betriebsführung gibt und sie in ihrem Code rumfuchteln läßt wäre ne sehr freimütige Aufforderung sich selbst zu demontieren.



Locuza schrieb:


> Crysis 2 ist kein GameWorks Titel, aber wie schätzt du dort die Tessellation-Sache ein?
> Läuft dort die Tessellation eben genau so wie man es sich vorgestellt hat und mit diesen Werten gut?


Crytek arbeitet seit März offiziell mit NV zusammen und nutzen auch deren Gameworks - was die davor eingefügt haben wird out of the Box ins Game geworfen worden sein, ohne es zu optimieren. Wenn das Gerüchte wahr sein sollte und das Studio auf dem Zahnfleisch geht, werden die nicht mehr viel Zeit haben noch alles fein säuberlich auszutesten. Da wird alles was released wird zur Beta. Ich hab MWO miterlebt, wie es in der Beta gepushed wurde um rauszukommen zum Releasetermin und die haben auch NV als Partner. Da war nix so fertig, wie man noch am Anfang der Beta es erwartet hatte und die Patches sind im zwei-wochentakt nachgerollt. Für nen F2P Game das ständig updates erhält läßt sich das natürlich besser verkaufen als bei nem Titel der mit Releas fertig sein soll. Dafür, dass einem aber beim Ladebildschirm das NV ins Gesicht gemeißelt wird, ist das abschneiden der 280X gegenüber der 770GTX vollkommen gleich im PCGH Test mit sogar besseren min FPS werten bei der 280X (was der Kontroverse nach anders aussehen müsste).

Es ist halt nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Bei Crysis kann man sehen, dass "unabhängigere" Studios zwischen den Fronten aufgerieben werden/oder positiv ausgedrückt sich das beste aus beiden Welten zusammensuchen können.
Crytek Adds NVIDIA GameWorks to
Crytek partner with AMD to bring Mantle support to CRYENGINE | Crytek

Wenn auf dem einen Rechner etwas schlechter läuft als auf dem anderen ist es mMn nicht die Schuld von NV oder AMD sondern vom Implementeur. Außerdem wäre es gerade in Hinblick auf die Kunden sinnfrei ein Teil der Nutzer zu verärgern, dann könnte man sich die Partnerschaft mit deren Graka-Hersteller von vorn herein schenken. Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen wird sowas dann aber wohl "kontrovers" ausgelegt als Alibi-Partnerschafft, because you know the story have to be black & white.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Juni 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Wenn auf dem einen Rechner etwas schlechter läuft als auf dem anderen ist es mMn nicht die Schuld von NV oder AMD sondern vom Implementeur.


Nvidia liefert hier fertige Softwarepakete die nur bei entsprechender Lizenz auch vom Entwickler eingesehen und geändert werden können. Der Implementeur ist also nur eingeschränkt verantwortlich für alles, was GameWorks tut.


----------



## IluBabe (28. Juni 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Nvidia liefert hier fertige Softwarepakete die nur bei entsprechender Lizenz auch vom Entwickler eingesehen und geändert werden können. Der Implementeur ist also nur eingeschränkt verantwortlich für alles, was GameWorks tut.


Das ist kein Legoklotz den man mit Gameworks bekommt, das ist Modul mit variablen Einstellungen. Stell es nicht so hin, als könnte man nicht Variablen verändern. Du stellst Gameworks hier so hin, als gäbe es nur 16fach AA und keine Stufen drunter - alla friß oder stirb. Das ist jenseits jeder Wahrheit.


----------



## dbilas (28. Juni 2014)

Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, daher ist dieser "Krieg" für uns Endkunden eigentlich nur ein großer Vorteil solange die Geschichte nicht unterm Tisch gekehrt wird (Intel hat durch ihre Machenschaften auch AMD CPUs unterdrückt)
Ich kann nur Hoffen das man irgendwann die Wahrheit auch in diesem Streit aufdeckt und es zu Konsequenzen führt zum Vorteil für uns Endverbrauchern.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juni 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Das ist kein Legoklotz den man mit Gameworks bekommt, das ist Modul mit variablen Einstellungen. Stell es nicht so hin, als könnte man nicht Variablen verändern. Du stellst Gameworks hier so hin, als gäbe es nur 16fach AA und keine Stufen drunter - alla friß oder stirb. Das ist jenseits jeder Wahrheit.


 Es kann aber eben nicht alles geändert werden. Das geht nur, wenn man die Lizenz für den Code erwirbt. Das wiederum kann/will sich keiner leisten. Also kann man bestimmte, freigegebene Elemente verändern, vieles aber eben nicht. Genau an der Stelle ist der Vorwurf angesiedelt, dass es dort Parameter gibt, die nur dazu dienen, AMD das Leben zu erschweren. Ohne diesen Code lässt sich weder das, noch das Gegenteil beweisen.
Hier gilt: Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Aber!!! Nvidia und einige User hier werfen AMD vor, zu lügen. AMD meint, dass sie Infos von einigen Entwicklern dazu hätten, die aber nicht veröffentlicht werden können. Fraglich, aber falls richtig, gravierend.
Soweit sind sich hier alle einig, oder? AMD jetzt als Lügner zu bezeichnen liegt Fans der Marke natürlich nahe, aber... WARUM WEHRT SICH außer Nvidia NIEMAND gegen diese Vorwürfe? Jeder Entwickler dess Namen gefährdet ist und der durch die unrechtmäßige weitergabe von vertraglich geregelten Daten, Vertragsbruch zu begehen scheint, würde AMD ins Genick springen! Es sei denn, AMD sagt die Wahrheit.
An diesem Punkt befinden sich die AMD-Verteidiger hier (mich eingeschlossen).
Außerdem bildet in den meisten Fällen CUDA die Schnittstelle zu diesen Mudulen und auch dies, macht den AMD-Karten zu schaffen, oder etwar nicht? Warum nutzt Nvidia nicht Open GL? Das kann eigentlich nur diesen einen Grund haben... der Konkurrenz das Leben schwer machen. DAs ist es, was hier viele als unfair ansehen.


----------



## pumicore (28. Juni 2014)

Ich bin mir ja ziemlich sicher, dass AMD die Wahrheit spricht. AMD ist natürlich auch ein profitorientiertes Unternehmen und sie müssen bestimmt auch einiges an Geld scheffeln um schwarze Zahlen schreiben zu können, allerdings finde ich persönlich, dass AMD letztendlich immer noch sehr am technischen Fortschritt interessiert ist. Zum Wohl aller. 

Natürlich ist beispielsweise TressFX und das zukünftige Freesync auch exklusiv. Allerdings bindet AMD nicht zwanghaft Kunden an sich und versucht, wie im Falle von Freesync, auf Standards zu setzen. 

Nvidia macht natürlich wieder alles proprietär. Mit hohen Margen etc. Man kennt es ja. Von nVidia hab ich leider immer wieder den Eindruck, dass die einfach extremst egoistisch und aus reiner Geldgier handeln. Denen trau ich solch ein Verhalten leider zu.


----------



## KrHome (28. Juni 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Hast du mit Gameworks schon programmiert und kannst bestättigen das die Werte vorgegeben werden durch Gameworks und nicht abänderbar sind? Nein - dann abtretten. Diese Cap Behauptung baut darauf auf, dass NV hier bewußt schaden würde. Nur trifft das nicht die Implementation. Auf NV Karten wofür Gameworks gemacht wurde läuft die Tesselation eben genau so wie sie sich das vorstellen und eben mit diesem Wert gut. Wenn der Programmierer nun das GW Modul einbindet, dann kann er a) die Standardwerte so lassen oder b) sich gedanken machen ob es auf anderen Systemen auch so läuft. Ich schätze der Programmierer hat nicht nen Test gemacht auf anderen Systemen und es als gegeben hingenommen, dass es so läuft wie auf seinem System. Daraus NV nen Strick zu machen, die Gameworks optimiert nach NV Hardware schreiben ist so unfair, dass sich die Balken biegen. NV hat überhaupt nicht die Notwendigkeit sein GW auf AMD Karten zu testen oder abzustimmen. Es ist ihr Produkt für ihre Hardware. Wenn dann muss der Programmierer Implementationstests machen, um zu sehen ob es auf allen Systemen läuft, da aber sowas meist wegfällt, weil die Zeit zwischen Alpha, Beta und Launch zu kurz bemessen ist, kommt halt halbfertige und für Kundenrechner unoptimierte Games auf den Markt. Das war aber schon immer so. Das ist nicht NVs schuld - bei ihrer Hardware läufts gut, wurde ja auch dafür abgestimmt, sondern die des Programmierers, der einfach die Tests ausgelassen haben wird bzw. die des Publishers, der den Release Termin einhalten wollte.


 Viel heiße Luft in Form einer Wall-of-Text. Das hätte ich inhaltlich in 2 Sätzen zusammen fassen können.

Ist ja alles schön und gut was du behauptest. Es entkräftet allerdings nicht einen einzigen der Vorwürfe von AMD. Im Prinzip sagst du das Gleiche wie Nvidia und das ist eben nur die halbe Wahrheit.


----------



## IluBabe (28. Juni 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Es kann aber eben nicht alles geändert werden. Das geht nur, wenn man die Lizenz für den Code erwirbt. Das wiederum kann/will sich keiner leisten. Also kann man bestimmte, freigegebene Elemente verändern, vieles aber eben nicht. Genau an der Stelle ist der Vorwurf angesiedelt, dass es dort Parameter gibt, die nur dazu dienen, AMD das Leben zu erschweren. Ohne diesen Code lässt sich weder das, noch das Gegenteil beweisen.
> Hier gilt: Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Aber!!! Nvidia und einige User hier werfen AMD vor, zu lügen. AMD meint, dass sie Infos von einigen Entwicklern dazu hätten, die aber nicht veröffentlicht werden können. Fraglich, aber falls richtig, gravierend.


Das Problem deiner Aussage ist, dass sie sich diametral Zerreißt. Zum einen sagst du: "Ohne diesen Code lässt sich weder das, noch das Gegenteil beweisen." iVm. "Weil er so teuer ist wird er nicht gekauft" 

Entgegen stehend ist: "dass sie Infos von einigen Entwicklern dazu hätten" 

Das geht nicht auf. Wenn "Die Entwickler" wüßten, dass im Code Handicaps eingebaut wären, müssten sie den "rein Code" haben/ haben sie aber nicht, weil sie ihn nicht lizensieren lassen über den Publisher.

Und noch einen Satz drunter, da einige Studios mit NV Gameworks, als auch AMD Mantle zusammenarbeiten, wie etwa Crytek, wird wenn es Probleme gibt, schon der Kanal Richtung NV offen sein Einstellungen frei zu geben um Variablen anzupassen. Das schlimmste was NV gerade passieren kann, ist ja eben bei recht vergleichbaren Leistungen im normalen DX und höherem Preis zur Konkurrenz sich die Publisher und Programmierer zum Feind zu machen, weil die Hälfte der Kundschaft von Spielen verärgt ist, aufgrund von minder Performance.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Außerdem bildet in den meisten Fällen CUDA die Schnittstelle zu diesen Mudulen und auch dies, macht den AMD-Karten zu schaffen, oder etwar nicht? Warum nutzt Nvidia nicht Open GL? Das kann eigentlich nur diesen einen Grund haben... der Konkurrenz das Leben schwer machen. DAs ist es, was hier viele als unfair ansehen.


Warum Cuda? Ganz einfach wiel Gameworks darauf optimiert ist. Für andere Hardware wäre Aufwnad nötig, der nicht im Produktportfolio von NV zu finden ist. Und etwas zu entwickeln, für das man kein Produkt hat ist Schwachsinn in einer Marktwirtschaft. Das muss selbst ein creative commons Freak zugestehen. Wäre schön wenn alles easy peasy für lau zu haben wäre, ist es aber nicht.



KrHome schrieb:


> Ist ja alles schön und gut was du behauptest. Es entkräftet allerdings nicht einen einzigen der Vorwürfe von AMD. Im Prinzip sagst du das Gleiche wie Nvidia und das ist eben nur die halbe Wahrheit.


Das ist nicht die halbe Wahrheit sondern das einzig belastbare was es zu lesen gibt, ohne in Spekulationen zu verfallen, die sich jedem Beweis entziehen. Sry aber ich halte nichts davon mit Behauptungen zu hantieren.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Juni 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Das Problem deiner Aussage ist, dass sie sich diametral Zerreißt. Zum einen sagst du: "Ohne diesen Code lässt sich weder das, noch das Gegenteil beweisen." iVm. "Weil er so teuer ist wird er nicht gekauft"
> 
> Entgegen stehend ist: "dass sie Infos von einigen Entwicklern dazu hätten"
> 
> ...



Nö, eben nicht. Die Entwickler arbeiten mit den Bibliotheken. Also wissen sie, was man ändern kann und was nicht. So wie du sagst, sind sie bestimmt daran interessiert, es möglichst allen Kunden recht zu machen und für beide Hersteller zu optimieren. Kommt das Spiel also trotzdem so auf den Markt, dass es unverhältnismäßig gut/schlecht bei einem der Hersteller läuft, muss es an etwas liegen, dass die Entwickler nicht beeinflussen können.
Genau darüber meint AMD jetzt Infos zu haben.

Ich widerspreche mir also nicht. Das hast du nur falsch verstanden und auf den Code bezogen.

Der Code wäre aber die einzige Möglichkeit alles zu verändern und nicht den Weg über die Nvidia eigene API zu gehen.


----------



## IluBabe (29. Juni 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nö, eben nicht. Die Entwickler arbeiten mit den Bibliotheken. Also wissen sie, was man ändern kann und was nicht. So wie du sagst, sind sie bestimmt daran interessiert, es möglichst allen Kunden recht zu machen und für beide Hersteller zu optimieren. Kommt das Spiel also trotzdem so auf den Markt, dass es unverhältnismäßig gut/schlecht bei einem der Hersteller läuft, muss es an etwas liegen, dass die Entwickler nicht beeinflussen können.
> Genau darüber meint AMD jetzt Infos zu haben.
> 
> Ich widerspreche mir also nicht. Das hast du nur falsch verstanden und auf den Code bezogen.
> ...


Die Gameworks Module sprechen die AMD Grakas nicht an, wenn sie mit ihrem Code über Cuda gehen. Also läuft was im restlichen Spielecode falsch, und der ist nur auf Programmierfehler beim Studio zurückzuführen. Sprich die Werte/Einstellungen sind auf dem Testsystem beim Studio als gut bewertet worden, aber führen eben zu Leistungseinbrüchen bei anderen Systemen. Check das doch endlich mal dass das nicht die Schuld von NV ist. Und auch gern ein weiteres mal, wenn AMD optimierte Effekte in gleicher Wertigkeit haben will wie sie mit Gameworks umgesetzt werden können auf NV Grakas, haben sie ihren Arsch hochzubekommen und selbst Module auf ihre Grakas zu programmieren (ihr Ansatz ist Mantel), anstatt sich den Code für die Module von NV frei Haus geben lassen zu wollen mit dem Argument NV würde AMD behindern. Tun sie nicht, sie optimieren nur nicht Ihre eigenen Entwicklung für AMD.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Juni 2014)

Ich checke gerade nur eins: Es macht einfach keinen Sinn für mich, dir was zu erklären. Ich geb's erstmal auf.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Juni 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Als Unternehmen ist man darauf bedacht, möglichst viel Gewinn zu machen. Das sollte mMn aber durch erbrachte Leistungen und nicht durch unfaire Maßnahmen geschehen.


 
Möglichst viel Gewinn macht man aber am besten indem man andere bescheißt oder moralisch fragwürdige Sachen macht. Das war schon immer so und wird sich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Juni 2014)

Ja genau. Ungerechtigkeit gab's schon immer. Heißt das deshalb, dass man es mögen muss? Meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls nicht.

Wenn es stimmt, dass Nvidia in ihre gameworks Module bewusst Stolpersteine einbaut, nur um die Konkurrenz schlecht dastehen zu lassen, dann ist das für uns Kunden ein eine direkte Schädigung.
Das muss einfach nicht sein.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Juni 2014)

Sorry, langsam aber sicher kann ich mir echt nicht mehr ansehen, was ich hier lese und wie einseitig hier immer Richtung der gleichen Firmen "gehetzt" wird.

Wie kann man eigentlich so naiv sein und glauben, das ein gewinnorientiertes, börsennotiertes Unternehmen wie AMD absolut immer in der Opferrolle ist und selbst nicht den geringsten Dreck am Stecken hat?

Egal um welches Thema es geht, in diesem Fall eben Gameworks, wird so getan als wäre es absolut außer Frage, dass der Marktfeind von AMD das absolute Böse ist.
Es wird immer alles dramatisiert und vom absolut schlimmsten Fall ausgegangen.

Dabei sieht man doch an vielen Beispielen deutlich, das auch AMD nicht in diese Engelsposition gehoben werden dürfte.

Grid Autosport: Grid Autosport im Mega-Test: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks und CPU-Kernskalierung [Test der Woche]

Man kann an den Benchmarks doch deutlich sehen, das AMD noch einiges bei ihren DX11 Treibern aufzuholen hat. Das man jetzt selbst eine völlig eigene Low Level APi anpreist mag zwar schön sein, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, das AMD nur begrenzte Ressourcen hat. Sprich das Treiberteam wird nicht unbedingt größer sondern muss sich gleichzeitig um mehr Baustellen kümmern. Da fällt es natürlich leicht so etwas wie Gameworks vors Loch zu schieben.

Mantle:
Mantle wurde von AMD als eine Low Level APi angekündigt, von der man behauptet hatte, sie wäre sehr leicht zu integrieren.
9 Monate später hat man gesehen wie leicht das war. BF4, das nie mit Mantle Out of the Box angekündigt wurde, sollte eine Update bekommen. Das zog sich dann bis Februar 2014, also mehrere Monate hin und erschien auch dann nur als Beta für ausgewählte Grafikkarten.
Bei Thief ein ähnliches Spiel und hier mmn sogar fataler. Thief war das erste Spiel, das mit Mantle (und True Audio) out of the Box angekündigt wurde. Daraus wurde nichts und der Patch kam dann einen Monat(?) später. Besonders fatal mmn deswegen weil es sich hier "nur" um ein Singleplayerspiel handelt, was die meisten nicht nochmal durchspielen werden, nur weil es jetzt Mantle hat. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung dazu.
Plants Versus Zombies Garden Warfare: Plants vs Zombies: Garden Warfare - Dank Frostbite hübsch und effizient - Techniktest mit Benchmarks
Während das Spiel mit DX11, grade in UHD, auf Nvidia Karten deutlich besser läuft - und das trotzt Engine von Dice, einem aktuellen AMD Partner - hat man "vergessen" eine IngameConsole einzubauen, mit der man auch Mantle messen könnte. Da frage ich mich an dieser Stelle wie AMD die eigenen Werte gebencht hat. 
Star Swarm: Hier hat man einen eigenen Benchmark um die Überlegenheit von Mantle zu zeigen. Blöd nur das man dabei nicht zeigt, wie gut auch die DX11 Treiber laufen könnten.
Nvidia GeForce 337.50 im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Diagramm 3. Star Swarm. 
Hier schafft der ältere DX 11 Treiber von Nvidia bereits 50% mehr als der DX11 Treiber von AMD. Als dann Nvidia seinen Wundertreiber veröffentlichte war man sogar deutlich(20%) über den Mantle Werten.
Nun kommen wir zum Testsystem. Zum Einsatz kommt ein i7-4770k@ Stock.
Da viele nun argumentieren möchten, das grade Mantle bei schlechterer CPU wieder aufholen dürfte:
1. Schaut euch aktuelle Beratungen an. Ich sehe nirgends, das eine deutlich schlechtere CPU empfohlen wird mit dem Hinweis das Mantle es schon richten wird. Es ist ja eben nicht so, das eine Person nur Mantle Spiele spielt und deshalb kann man auch nicht sagen "für Mantle riecht diese CPU und DX Spiele musst du dann eben mit weniger FPS spielen."
2. Bricht der AMD DX Treiber auch mit schwächerer CPU noch weiter ein und man bleibt hinter Nvidia.



Und so könnte ich noch einige Themen anschneiden, aber das würde am Ende zu weit führen.
Für mich zeigt sich hier deutlich das AMD mit ihrem Treiber einiges aufzuholen hat, was DX Overhead betrifft. Aber solang man Mantle als Allheilmittel verspricht und gleichzeitig gegen Gameworks wettern kann, wird da nicht viel passieren. Zudem erwarte ich da auch nicht viel, da die User, wie man bei diesem Thema ja deutlich sieht, unsinnigerweise ausschließlich hinter AMD stehen und gar nichts in deren Richtung fordern und gleichzeitig das Treiberteam von AMD nicht die Ressourcen dazu haben sollte sich darum zu kümmern.

Generell habe ich das Gefühl, das AMD sich beim nächsten angekündigten Titel mit Gameworks einfach zurücklehnen und das Treiberteam komplett in den Urlaub schicken könnte. Wenn dann jemand fragt warum das Spiel so schlecht auf AMD Karten läuft könnte man einfach sagen: "Gameworks" und 3/4 aus diesem Forum würde nicken und Hasstiraden über Nvidia verfassen. 


Aber wie das eben so ist. "Wenn das Feindbild klar ist, hat der Tag Struktur." Komischerweise wird bei der Kritik an Gameworks fast immer der Spiele-Entwickler vergessen, der freiwillig Gameworks nutzt und sogar dafür bezahlt damit die AMD Karten in seinen Spielen dann angeblich schlechter laufen.


Ich würde mir wünschen, dass diverse Themen hier mal wieder etwas objektiver betrachtet werden würden. Ich persönlich habe auch meine Zweifel was Gameworks betrifft aber ich wenn man sich anschaut welche Formen die Anschuldigungen hier im Forum teilweise annehmen ist ein ernsthaftes Diskutieren der Sache gar nicht mehr möglich und das ist gefühlt leider bei vielen Themen in letzter Zeit so. 

Ich erwarte auch nichts geringeres als den Scheiterhaufen für meinen Post. Sei's drum.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja genau. Ungerechtigkeit gab's schon immer. Heißt das deshalb, dass man es mögen muss? Meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> Wenn es stimmt, dass Nvidia in ihre gameworks Module bewusst Stolpersteine einbaut, nur um die Konkurrenz schlecht dastehen zu lassen, dann ist das für uns Kunden ein eine direkte Schädigung.
> Das muss einfach nicht sein.



Du sprichst von direkter Schädigung am Kunden.
Dir ist aber auch bewusst, das der Titel ohne Gameworks gleichzeitig weniger graphische Effekte aufweisen würde oder? 
Es ist ja nicht so als würde das Entwicklerstudio dann sagen, dass sie die Effekte selbst entwickeln und einbauen und deswegen der Marktstart des Titels verschoben wird.

Ich meine ich weiß ja nicht wie es dir geht, aber ich freue mich wenn ein aktueller Titel auch gut aussieht. 
Wenn man hier einige Kommentare so liest könnte man denken das Gameworks eher so etwas wie ein Virus für AMD User ist.
Das es hier eigentlich um Effekte für das Spiel, durch welche das Spiel besser aussieht ist irgendwie auf der Strecke geblieben.

Am lustigsten fand ich auch den Posts eines anderen Users(das Zitat editier ich gleich noch).
Dort wurde gegen Gameworks Agrumentiert, am Beispiel Physx. Es würde ja auf AMD Karten schlechter laufen. 
Komisch. Also soweit ich weiß laufen Physx Effekte entweder nur über die CPU oder über Nvidia Karte. Mir ist kein Physx bekannt, das von einer AMD Karte berechnet wird.
Wie soll Physx dann bitte auf einer AMD Karte langsamer laufen? Es läuft in dem Fall über die CPU und dann auch genauso langsam egal ob man eine AMD oder Nvidia Karte verwendet. Das liegt aber an der CPU und nicht an der AMD Karte.

Edit: Zitat gefunden:


KrHome schrieb:


> So dämlich stellt man sich natürlich nicht an.
> 
> Wenn Nvidia die Middleware für die Effekte (z.B. PhysX) bereitstellt, dann bekommt der Programmierer einen vorgefertigten Codeblock (siehe auch: Liste der GameWorks Bibliotheken), den er aufgrund von Vertragsbestimmungen nicht abändern kann/darf, sondern nur in das Spiel implementiert. Nvidia hat also selbst die Möglichkeit diese Bibliotheken so zu designen, dass sie auf AMD Karten möglichst ineffizient laufen.
> 
> Warum lassen sich Entwickler auf sowas ein? Weil es Entwicklungskosten senkt.



Nochmal: Wie soll Physx auf AMD Karten möglichst ineffizient laufen, wenn Physx generell gar nicht - und das ist kein Geheimnis - auf AMD KArten läuft sondern in dem Fall über die CPU?


----------



## Cleriker (29. Juni 2014)

Ich denke, das nimmst du nur so wahr, weil du eben AMD nicht mehr als Opfer sehen kannst. (Wer auch immer das außer dir sagt...)

Ich persönlich finde gameworks gut. Was ich nicht gut finde ist, dass dabei nicht auf einen offenen Standard wie Open GL gesetzt wird, sondern auf cuda. Gibt's dafür einen nachvollziehbaren, sinnigen Grund außer dem, dass es auf den eigenen Karten besser läuft und man sich dadurch einen Vorteil verschafft? Muss das sein? Nein! 
Gleiches Spiel bei G-sync und Adaptive-sync. AMD setzt mit DP1.2a auf einen offenen Standard, Nvidia?

Ich denke wirklich nicht, dass irgendwem geholfen wäre, wenn AMD einen Orden bekommt, oder Nvidia als böse deklariert. Hier geht es einfach nur um Fairness, nichts weiter.


----------



## IluBabe (29. Juni 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde gameworks gut. Was ich nicht gut finde ist, dass dabei nicht auf einen offenen Standard wie Open GL gesetzt wird, sondern auf cuda. Gibt's dafür einen nachvollziehbaren, sinnigen Grund außer dem, dass es auf den eigenen Karten besser läuft und man sich dadurch einen Vorteil verschafft? Muss das sein? Nein!
> Gleiches Spiel bei G-sync und Adaptive-sync. AMD setzt mit DP1.2a auf einen offenen Standard, Nvidia?
> 
> Ich denke wirklich nicht, dass irgendwem geholfen wäre, wenn AMD einen Orden bekommt, oder Nvidia als böse deklariert. Hier geht es einfach nur um Fairness, nichts weiter.


Das DP Argument schieb aber mal bitte ganz weit weg. DP hat mit AMD und NV mal gar nix zu tun. Das ist eine Ausgabe-Schnittstelle die favorisiert erstmal gar nix. Hier sind ganz andere Kräfte am werkeln nicht zuletzt das Konsortium um HDMI, die sich angegriffen fühlen, weil ihre Schnittstelle nicht den Datendurchsatz liefert den DP bereitstellen kann. Zudem dass sie das Geld mittels Lizenz scheffeln wollen. Weder NV noch AMD setzten auf den ein oder anderen Standard. Die gönnen den Grakas nur die Schnittstelle die aktuell nötig ist um das Bild darzustellen. Wenns darum gänge was sinnvoll wäre für die Grakahersteller, wäre seit erscheinen von DP kein einziger DVI-Ausgang,HDMIport mehr an den Karten dran, weil die einfach nur teuer sind, nicht als Bauteil sondern wegen der Lizenz. HDMI wird nur verbaut, wegen der Marktdurchdringung die die Schnittstelle bei anderen Geräten hat. Die paar Nutzer die noch DVI Ausgabegeräte haben, sollen sich gefälligst nen Adapter besorgen. 

NV hat sich mit G-sync eher ins Knie geschoßen, als dass es ihnen einen Vorteil bringt. Vermeintlich haben sie sich die Marktpenetration viel schneller vorgestellt, als sie nun erfolgt. NV ist halt von Menschen geleitet die auch ihrer eignen Hybris verfallen. So what. Free-sync Adaptive-sync scheint aber rasch aufzuschließen - fein. Nun NV für ihren Versuch zu schelten neue Technologie einzuführen ist eine Lieblingsbeschäftigung mancher, aber gern unter Auslassung das gerade der Fortschritt es ist der zählt. Wenn in 10 Jahren diese Funktion für jeden Monitor Hersteller und die Unterstützung bei Grakaherstellern Pflicht ist und nicht mehr Kür, dann wird auch niemand mehr darüber sprechen, dass NV es war die es exklsuiv machen wollten, außer halt die ewig Gestrigen. Dem Kunden ists piep egal, hauptsache er hat das Feature und es ist billig.

Es geht um Architektur. AMD hat keine effiziente GPU Architektur die Cuda gleich kommt. Die GW Effekte die über Cuda laufen, sind dafür geschrieben, weil nur Cuda parallel diese in Echtzeit berechnen kann ohne dabei nicht mehr hinterher zu kommen und selbst Cuda kommt ins Schwimmen, wenn es um PhysX mit realistischer Menge an Elementen geht. NV wird sich schon Gedanken gemacht haben und es sicherlich auf älteren Architekturen versucht haben die GW Effekte so gut wie möglich umzusetzen, nur wird ihnen dabei aufgefallen sein, dass es einfach zuviel Rechenkraft kostet und daher für den Rest an grafischen Spielerein nicht mehr genug Leistung zur Verfügung steht. Deswegen kann man eben auch keine hohen Details auf ner alten GForce Graka haben und zugleich neuste Gameworks Grafikeffekte. Selbst allein als dedizierter PhysX berechner ist ne 9800 oder 260er zu schwach auf höchsten Einstellungen (Stromverbrauch mal außen vor). 

Also haben sie den einzig Schritt getan der naheliegt, eben rechenintensive GW Effekte über ihre modernste Architektur rechnen zu lassen. Dass das AMD ausschließt, ist halt so. Muss AMD halt mit einer gleichwertigen Architektur nachziehen. Mit Mantel die selben Effekte darstellen und auf ihre Architektur abstimmen. Vergleich doch mal die Shader etc. pro mm² der Grakas. AMD kommt mit mehr Shadern pro mm² daher, und dennoch ist die Leistungsfähigkeit keineswegs im selben Verhältnis besser wie es das mehr an Shadern andeuten würde. AMD ist gerade mit ihrer Architektur im Brutforcemodus genauso wie bei den FX Chips. Kaschiert wird das ganze nur durch die gute Preisgestaltung. Maxwell ist schon seit Anfang des Jahres als Ablösung der Vorgänger da, wo ist AMDs Gegenentwurf? Selbst wenn NV ihren Code AMD übergeben würde, und die diesen wiederum auf ihre Architektur zuschneiden, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es bei selber Effekgüte es zuviel Leistung frißt und nicht mehr genug Rechenpower der GPU da ist um die üblichen Texturen usw. zu berechnen. Ich hoffe darauf, dass AMD was hat um Maxwell gleichzukommen, aber irgendwie ist da nicht mal eine kleine Karte zu sehen, die Maxwell angreift.


----------



## yingtao (30. Juni 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nö, eben nicht. Die Entwickler arbeiten mit den Bibliotheken. Also wissen sie, was man ändern kann und was nicht. So wie du sagst, sind sie bestimmt daran interessiert, es möglichst allen Kunden recht zu machen und für beide Hersteller zu optimieren. Kommt das Spiel also trotzdem so auf den Markt, dass es unverhältnismäßig gut/schlecht bei einem der Hersteller läuft, muss es an etwas liegen, dass die Entwickler nicht beeinflussen können.
> Genau darüber meint AMD jetzt Infos zu haben.
> 
> Ich widerspreche mir also nicht. Das hast du nur falsch verstanden und auf den Code bezogen.
> ...


 
Die Entwickler haben genau so wenig Ahnung wie die Bibliotheken arbeiten wie AMD und die Entwickler wollen das auch gar nicht. Die nutzen ja Gameworks um sich über die Funktionen keine Gedanken mehr machen zu müssen. Siehe z.B. CD Projekt Red die auch Gameworks nutzen für z.B. das Fell und in der Vergangenheit schon gesagt haben das die nicht wissen wie genau das funktioniert, es aber funktioniert und sowohl auf Nvidia als auch AMD Karten läuft und das ist alles was die wollen. Wenn am Ende Nvidia dann entscheidet das es doch nur noch auf Nvidia Karten läuft dann ist das auch OK und es gibt nichts was die machen könnten das zu ändern.

Das ist was AMD und einige Entwickler kritisieren. Die Entwickler können die Bibliotheken nicht ohne die Hilfe von Nvidia anpassen und verändern und AMD kann nicht gezielt optimieren. Laut Nvidia gibt es aber eine Dokumentation zu Gameworks die ausreichend sein sollte um die Treiber für die Funktionen zu optimieren aber AMD ist das nicht genug.

Am Ende spielt das aber alles keine Rolle da man es nicht jedem recht machen muss. Erinnert sich noch wer an Tomb Raider? In der Ursprungsfassung ohne den Day One Patch lief es mit Tress FX auf Nvidia Karten besser als auf AMD Karten und es lief auch stabil. Mit dem Patch war es dann umgekehrt und es lief mit TressFX nur noch auf AMD Karten und auf ner Nvidia kam es selbst ohne TressFX zu Abstürzen usw. Mit jedem weiteren Patch wurden die Abstürze weniger aber die Performance auf Nvidia Karten blieb schlechter. Wenn sich ein Entwickler dazu entscheidet sehr eng mit einem der Hersteller zusammenzuarbeiten das ist das OK und wenn das Spiel dann nur auf der einen oder anderen Marke läuft ist das auch OK und beide Hersteller haben das schon gemacht.


----------



## Gummert (30. Juni 2014)

Naja... von einigen weiß man ja, dass die Entwickler mehr Kontrolle haben möchten, frage ist eben, was die Chefetage - Publisher - vorgibt " Friss oder Stirb " ... einfach Affig sowas. AMD als auch NV sollen die Finger davon lassen, sich da quasi " einzukaufen " Für uns Kunden ists schlicht immer nen Arschtritt, egal wie rum. 
Die Entwicklung dahingehend sieht nicht wirklich Rosig aus.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Juni 2014)

Weiteres Interview mit Richard Huddy bei Golem.de.
Hauptthema: wie die Praxis mit DLLs es Nvidia ermöglichen sollen, künstlich die Performance zu bremsen. 



> *Erst Bremsen einbauen und sie dann lösen*
> 
> Was es für einen Spielentwickler bedeutet, Gameworks zu verwenden, beschreibt der AMD-Sprecher so: _"Nvidia  liefert die DLL zusammen mit einem Vertrag, der den Entwickler  verpflichtet, diese DLL zu verwenden. Wenn man Nvidia wäre, könnte man -  ich behaupte nicht, dass Nvidia das tut - ein Update der DLL in letzter  Minute liefern. Nehmen wir mal an, das passiert zwei Tage vor dem  Auslieferungsdatum eines Spiels und die Entwickler können noch die zwei  Tage mit Qualitätstests verbringen, auf die man sich zuvor geeinigt hat.  Die DLL implementiert dann den gewünschten Effekt einigermassen  vernünftig, aber: Er ist auf AMD- wie Nvidia-Hardware gleichermaßen  langsam."_
> Warum Nvidia das tun sollte, erklärt Huddy mit der Möglichkeit des  Austauschs von Shader-Programmen. Dies ist eine Methode, die alle  Hersteller von Grafikhardware seit Jahren anwenden, um ihre Treiber für  Spiele zu optimieren: Das Spiel wird erkannt und statt einzelner  Routinen, die das Programm mitbringt, werden Shader-Programme aus dem  Treiber verwendet.
> Richard Huddy führt sein Beispiel weiter aus: _"Jetzt kommt der  Shader-Austausch ins Spiel. Am Veröffentlichungstag des Spiels bringt  Nvidia einen neuen Treiber heraus, der den Effekt aus der DLL ersetzt.  In der DLL war die Funktion in meinem hypothetischen Beispiel  absichtlich kaputt, und der Treiber repariert das. Nvidia kann nun  sagen: 'Schaut nur her, wir haben den Treiber für dieses Spiel optimiert  und dabei einen tollen Job gemacht, weil wir die Spieler so sehr  lieben. Hier ist die höhere Leistung, die ihr als Nvidia-Besitzer  verdient.' Nvidia erntet in diesem Szenario also die Lorbeeren dafür,  dass es einen kaputten Shader durch einen funktionierenden ersetzt hat."_



Er sagt dort übrigens auch, dass AMD schon länger versucht, eine Lizenz  für das Gameworks-Paket zu erhalten (sprich: dafür zu bezahlen), aber  bislang nichts bekommt.


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

Was ist an diesem Satz falsch: "Was es für einen Spielentwickler bedeutet, Gameworks zu verwenden, beschreibt der AMD-Sprecher."


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Juni 2014)

Es fehlt ein "e", aber sonst?


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Was ist an diesem Satz falsch: "Was es für einen Spielentwickler bedeutet, Gameworks zu verwenden, beschreibt der AMD-Sprecher."


Dann löse ich mal auf - man sollte wissen was es für ein Spieleentwickler bedeudet, der Gameworks verwendet, beschrieben von einem Spieleentwickler - wäre des Rätsels Lösung. 

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an die Aussagen zu OpenGL und wie die Treiber/Bibliotheken die Hardware ansprechen von Hersteller Nvidia und AMD.

_Nvidia ("Vendor A") verfüge über den derzeit besten Treiber, die vielen Erweiterungen zeigten auch auf, wie OpenGL mit Mantle und DirectX12 konkurrieren könnte. Fehler führen aber teilweise zu Totalabstürzen oder dem Zurücksetzen der Grafikkarte. Sich allein auf diesen Treiber zu fokussieren, vernachlässige einen sehr großen Marktanteil anderer Anbieter. Nvidia werde scherzhaft auch als "Graphics Mafia" bezeichnet. Denn das Unternehmen arbeite daran, eigene Entwickler in den Teams der Spiele-Entwickler unterzubringen. Diese Mitarbeiter könnten ein Spiel zwar stark optimieren, kümmerten sich dabei aber nicht um die Fähigkeiten der Treiber anderer Hersteller, was zu Problemen führen könne._

_Demgegenüber sei der Treiber von AMD ("Vendor B") ein komplettes Durcheinander und habe sehr viele Fehler. Das Unternehmen könne zwar gute Hardware bauen, mit Software aber nicht umgehen. So funktionierten GL-Erweiterungen einfach nicht - das zeige im Prinzip auch, warum sie als solches in der Praxis nutzlos sind. Auch könne der Treiber nicht aktualisiert werden, ohne etwas kaputt zu machen. Die Entwickler kennen dafür die OpenGL-Spezifikation auswendig und könnten deshalb sehr oft helfen. Ebenso gebe es ein kleines Team, das Werkzeuge bereitstellt, mit denen sich sehr leicht Debugger erstellen lassen._
aus Valve-Entwickler: OpenGL-Treiber erschweren Spiele-Entwicklung - Golem.de

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn AMD mit der Kampagne auf GameWorks nur das HowTo abgreifen will, weil sie ihr Durcheinander nicht mehr aufräumen können. Aber die Vermutung ist genausweit hergeholt, wie die Aussage NV schreibt Grütze in die Bibos, damit sie es im Nachhinein ausbessern können. Doppelte Arbeit wird schon immer gut bezahlt - sind NV Mitarbeiter eigentlich verbeamtet?


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Juni 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Dann löse ich mal auf - man sollte wissen was es für ein Spieleentwickler bedeudet, der Gameworks verwendet, beschrieben von einem Spieleentwickler - wäre des Rätsels Lösung.


 Des Rätsels Lösung ist: der Spieleentwickler, der GameWorks einsetzt, steht unter NDA.


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Des Rätsels Lösung ist: der Spieleentwickler, der GameWorks einsetzt, steht unter NDA.


Als ob die Jungs nicht leaken. Siehe oben der Valve Entwickler. Der auch sagt: _(Nvidia) arbeite daran, eigene Entwickler in den Teams der Spiele-Entwickler unterzubringen._ - Das ist die ernsthafte Bedrohung, dann müsste AMD nachziehen und entsprechend für die großen Studios KeyAccounts einstellen. Personal kostet erst recht bei Personal, das genauso bei der Konkurrenz gefragt ist. Davor wird sich AMD wohl scheuen, und wettert gegen Gameworks.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Juni 2014)

Wo ist das ein Leak? Es ging da um die Lage von OpenGL im allgemeinen, nicht um Interna von AMD oder Nvidia.


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juni 2014)

Falls du es nicht mitbekommst er plaudert aus dem Nähkästchen. U.A. daher auch Vendor A,B usw.. Offen äußert sich eh keiner, wie du es ja schon angesprochen hast wegen NDA.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Juni 2014)

Der will den Firmen nicht allzu offen auf die Füße treten, mit einem NDA-Bruch hat das herzlich wenig zu tun.


----------



## jadiger (2. Juli 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Sorry, langsam aber sicher kann ich mir echt nicht mehr ansehen, was ich hier lese und wie einseitig hier immer Richtung der gleichen Firmen "gehetzt" wird.
> 
> Wie kann man eigentlich so naiv sein und glauben, das ein gewinnorientiertes, börsennotiertes Unternehmen wie AMD absolut immer in der Opferrolle ist und selbst nicht den geringsten Dreck am Stecken hat?
> 
> ...


 
super Beitrag kann man da nur sagen. AMD ist selbst nicht in der Lage gescheite Treiber zubasteln dann beschuldigt man Nvidia.. Dann auch immer das Argument AMD würde nie teuere Preise machen wie Nvidia, was war dann mit der 7000er Reihe. Als Nvidia erst im März ihre GTX600 Reihe brachte verlangte AMD 550 Euro für 7970. Es wird Grundsätzlich so hingestellt als wenn AMD das gute in Person wäre und Nvidia das böse, egal was AMD auch macht sie sind nie selbst schuld.
AMD verwendet schon seit Jahren Gpus die deutlich höher am takt limit laufen wie Nvidia Karten oder sogar mit einen Übermode daher kommen. Wenn man jetzt aber Coustum gegen Coustom vergleicht heist es das ist ja Unfair schau dir mal die Takt raten an der Nvidia Karten an.
Über das Thema Gameworks braucht man gar nicht mehr reden seit den Grid Benchmarks, weil es nur noch lächerlich ist was AMd da behauptet. Ihrer DX Treiber sind einfach deutlich schlechter und nur unter Mantel schaffen sie es auszuschließen. Man braucht also eine komplette eigene Api um auf Nvida Werte zu kommen ,das ist doch schon ein Armutszeugnis wenn man mal bedenkt was man erwartet hat. Da war die Rede von 50% schneller minimum 30%, ja zu den Dx Treiben von AMD was aber keine Kunst ist.
Ich finde man merkt einfach das AMD frustriert ist, Cpu markt verloren im Gpu Markt hat man es bald mit wesentlich effizienteren Maxwell Karten zutun. Ich glaube nicht da AMD an die Leistung pro Watt aufschließen kann, weil der unterschied zu Kepler ist mehr als deutlich. Wenns dumm läuft verlieren sie noch mehr Boden und dann...


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Juli 2014)

Der Unterschied zu Kepler liegt bei 10 bis maximal 20%. Es ist darüberhinaus interessant wie schnell Nvidias Thermi hier aus dem Gedächtnis gestrichen wurde - da war der Effizienzunterschied zur Evergreen-Familie Teils 50% und mehr zugunsten AMDs. Aber schon eine Generation später ist plötzlich jeder der Meinung Nvidia hätte die Effizienz erfunden und für sich gepachtet. Auch AMD pennt nicht und wird wohl noch dieses Jahr deutlich effizientere Chips vorstellen, die Gerüchteküche meldet ja immer wieder Häppchen über "Tonga" als neuen Mittelklassechip der neuen, effizienteren Generation.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juli 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Es ist darüberhinaus interessant wie schnell Nvidias Thermi hier aus dem Gedächtnis gestrichen wurde - da war der Effizienzunterschied zur Evergreen-Familie Teils 50% und mehr zugunsten AMDs.



Warum aus dem Gedächtnis gestrichen? Thermi war ein Ausrutscher, der nur den GF100 betraf, und den man bereits 6 Monate später in Form des GF110 korrigierte. Alle anderen Fermi GPUs waren schnell und (halbwegs) effizient.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Juli 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum aus dem Gedächtnis gestrichen? Thermi war ein Ausrutscher, der nur den GF100 betraf, und den man bereits 6 Monate später in Form des GF110 korrigierte. Alle anderen Fermi GPUs waren schnell und (halbwegs) effizient.


 GF110 war auch kaum effizienter. Nur der neue Gegespieler Cayman war auch schon weniger effizient als Cypress.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juli 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> GF110 war auch kaum effizienter



Der GF110 brauchte etwas weniger Strom, hatte mehr Leistung (war also effizienter als der GF100) und - ganz wichtig, bezogen auf den Begriff "Thermi" - blieb kühler unter Last.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Juli 2014)

Ich sag ja er war effizienter, aber eben nicht viel.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juli 2014)

Das kann man sehen, wie man will. Bei gleicher Architektur 10% mehr Takt, ~15% mehr Leistung und etwas weniger Stromverbrauch sind mMn eine ordentliche Steigerung der Effizienz im Vergleich zum missratenen GF100.
Das ändert aber auch nichts daran, dass der Begriff Thermi nur für einen einzigen, sehr kurzlebigen Chip galt.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juli 2014)

jadiger schrieb:


> super Beitrag kann man da nur sagen. AMD ist selbst nicht in der Lage gescheite Treiber zubasteln dann beschuldigt man Nvidia.. Dann auch immer das Argument AMD würde nie teuere Preise machen wie Nvidia, was war dann mit der 7000er Reihe. Als Nvidia erst im März ihre GTX600 Reihe brachte verlangte AMD 550 Euro für 7970. Es wird Grundsätzlich so hingestellt als wenn AMD das gute in Person wäre und Nvidia das böse, egal was AMD auch macht sie sind nie selbst schuld.
> AMD verwendet schon seit Jahren Gpus die deutlich höher am takt limit laufen wie Nvidia Karten oder sogar mit einen Übermode daher kommen. Wenn man jetzt aber Coustum gegen Coustom vergleicht heist es das ist ja Unfair schau dir mal die Takt raten an der Nvidia Karten an.
> Über das Thema Gameworks braucht man gar nicht mehr reden seit den Grid Benchmarks, weil es nur noch lächerlich ist was AMd da behauptet. Ihrer DX Treiber sind einfach deutlich schlechter und nur unter Mantel schaffen sie es auszuschließen. Man braucht also eine komplette eigene Api um auf Nvida Werte zu kommen ,das ist doch schon ein Armutszeugnis wenn man mal bedenkt was man erwartet hat. Da war die Rede von 50% schneller minimum 30%, ja zu den Dx Treiben von AMD was aber keine Kunst ist.
> Ich finde man merkt einfach das AMD frustriert ist, Cpu markt verloren im Gpu Markt hat man es bald mit wesentlich effizienteren Maxwell Karten zutun. Ich glaube nicht da AMD an die Leistung pro Watt aufschließen kann, weil der unterschied zu Kepler ist mehr als deutlich. Wenns dumm läuft verlieren sie noch mehr Boden und dann...


 
Du machst es dir deutlich zu leicht! So wie Cook meinte, Dass Fermi nur ein Ausrutscher war, meine ich halt jetzt, dass es bei Grid einer war.
Was viele mit Nvidia für ein Problem haben sieht man doch gut an dem Beispiel vom gerade getesteten Sniper Elite V3. Stimmige Grafik inklusive Tesselation (die den Nvidias besser liegt), aber in einem vernünftigen Maß. Keine Abstriche in der Grafikqualität und ausgewogene Leistung auf beiden Seiten. Das nennt man anständig Programmiert und optimiert. Genau das ist es aber, was Nvidia mit Gameworks eben nicht tut. Hier sollte es ebenso laufen, tut es aber nicht. Ist doch nur gut und recht, dass man da mal NAchfragt und sich von Nvidia verarscht fühlt, oder?


----------



## Verminaard (2. Juli 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Keine Abstriche in der Grafikqualität und ausgewogene Leistung auf beiden Seiten. Das nennt man anständig Programmiert und optimiert. Genau das ist es aber, was Nvidia mit Gameworks eben nicht tut. Hier sollte es ebenso laufen, tut es aber nicht. Ist doch nur gut und recht, dass man da mal NAchfragt und sich von Nvidia verarscht fühlt, oder?


 
Also verhindert jetzt Gameswork definitiv und erwiesen das die Spiele auf AMD Karten vernuenftig laufen. Gameswork bremst AMD aus?

Oder verstehe ich deine Aussage schon wieder falsch?


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Also verhindert jetzt Gameswork definitiv und erwiesen das die Spiele auf AMD Karten vernuenftig laufen. Gameswork bremst AMD aus?
> 
> Oder verstehe ich deine Aussage schon wieder falsch?


Du verstehst die Aussage falsch. mMn. Die Entwickler haben aber den meisten Einfluss auf die Optimierung, und wenn deren Zeitbegrenzt ist zu dieser, dann kommt dabei Grütze raus, die dann bestens ins Schema F der Fanboys passt um über den jeweils anderen Hersteller herzufallen.



jadiger schrieb:


> AMD verwendet schon seit Jahren Gpus die deutlich höher am takt limit laufen wie Nvidia Karten oder sogar mit einen Übermode daher kommen. Wenn man jetzt aber Coustum gegen Coustom vergleicht heist es das ist ja Unfair schau dir mal die Takt raten an der Nvidia Karten an.


Tonga wirds nicht reißen, dafür scheint die Architektur zu nah an der jetzigen dran zu liegen und wird genauso wieder hochgeprügelt um die selbe oder bessere Leistung als Maxwell zu erreichen (AMD wäre schon vorgesprescht um die 750/750TI abzusägen hätten sie ein gleichwertiges Produkt um den Markt zu füllen - AMD wird getrieben und läßt die Grakapartner den Job machen durch überzüchten der Karten um auf Konkurrenzfähige Leistung zu kommen). Die 280X und 290X kommen mit mehr Units daher als die CUDA basierte Architektur der GTX770er 780er und sind bei dem Mehr nur in der Lage die selbe Leistung zu bringen.


----------



## Aldrearic (2. Juli 2014)

Es ist leichter für einen Entwickler die Schuld einem anderen zu geben, man hindere ihn, als selber die Arbeit zu machen und die eigenen Treiber ordentlich zu programmieren. Oder allgemein die eigens verwendete Software, um diese auf den eigenen Grafikkarten Produkten lauffähig zu machen. Dasselbe bei der GPU Architektur. Andere Partner die Arbeit machen zu lassen und sich dann auf deren Loorbeeren auszuruhen ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Ich hoffe, dass AMD es schafft eine effizientere Architektur zu machen, die Maxwell Konkurenz bietet - oder diesen sogar überflügelt.
Ich enthalte mich hierzu zu diesen Behauptungen gegen NV. Wenn AMD Mantle nicht richtig zum laufen kriegen kann werden sie weiterhin gegen NV wettern ob berechtigt, oder unberechtigt. Weder AMD noch NV sind die Engel, eher haben beide Dreck am Stecken. In diesem Fall sieht sich AMD in der Opferposition und beschuldigt NV.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Tonga wirds nicht reißen, dafür scheint die Architektur zu nah an der jetzigen dran zu liegen und wird genauso wieder hochgeprügelt um die selbe oder bessere Leistung als Maxwell zu erreichen (AMD wäre schon vorgesprescht um die 750/750TI abzusägen hätten sie ein gleichwertiges Produkt um den Markt zu füllen - AMD wird getrieben und läßt die Grakapartner den Job machen durch überzüchten der Karten um auf Konkurrenzfähige Leistung zu kommen). Die 280X und 290X kommen mit mehr Units daher als die CUDA basierte Architektur der GTX770er 780er und sind bei dem Mehr nur in der Lage die selbe Leistung zu bringen.


 
Du bist ja offenbar ein großer Experte (und darüber hinaus hellseherisch begabt), dass du nicht nur weißt wie ähnlich Tonga zu Tahiti und Hawaii ist, sondern sogar dass er mit hohen Spannungen und Taktraten laufen _müssen_ wird. 

Und wie immer ist das Zählen der Rechenwerke zwischen Chips verschiedener Architekturen und verschiedener Hersteller sinnlos. Da ein "CUDA-core" und ein "GCN-SP" unterschiedlich organisiert sind, sagt die reine Anzahl nichts über die Leistungsfähigkeit der Architektur aus. Wenn man die Effizienz der Architektur an sich bewerten will, muss man betrachten, wie viele Transistoren in einem Chip mit dieser Architektur gebraucht werden, um eine Leistung X zu erreichen. Wenn wir GK110 und Hawaii vergleichen, stehen 7,1 Mrd Transistoren bei big Kepler gegenüber 6,2 Mrd Transistoren bei Hawaii (in einem Kepler-Cuda-core sind daher auch mehr -Transistoren als in einem GCN-SP, was die nicht-Vergleichbarkeit noch einmal unterstreicht), also etwa 16% mehr im GK110. Taktnormiert ist ein GK110 im Vollausbau aber keine 16% schneller als ein Hawaii im Vollausbau (siehe PCGH-Performanceindex für Grafikkarten in der aktuellen Ausgabe - die Titan Black ist taktnormiert im PCGH-Benchmarkparcours 6% schneller als die 290X). Es ist also festzuhalten, das die Kepler-Architektur nicht mehr Leistung aus der gleichen Anzahl Transistoren wie GCN herausholt, die Architektur ist nicht effizienter. 
Wenn man zur Double Precision Performance schielt, ist GCN sogar deutlich überlegen, mit einer DP:SP-Rate von 1:2 gegenüber 1:3 bei Kepler; trotz weniger Transistoren, trotz kleinerem Chip. 
Mit Maxwell wird Nvidia hier wieder einiges aufholen, aber Maxwell bekommt es ebenfalls mit einer verbesserten GCN-Architektur zu tun, ob sie nun "GCN 2.0" oder "Hans Dieter" heißen mag. Ein architekturelle Überlegenheit Nvidias ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt also einfach nicht gegeben, und es ist albern Maxwell schon jetzt in den Himmel zu heben, wenn sein Gegespieler noch nicht einmal enthüllt wurde.


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Du bist ja offenbar ein großer Experte (und darüber hinaus hellseherisch begabt), dass du nicht nur weißt wie ähnlich Tonga zu Tahiti und Hawaii ist, sondern sogar dass er mit hohen Spannungen und Taktraten laufen _müssen_ wird. ... Ein architekturelle Überlegenheit Nvidias ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt also einfach nicht gegeben, und es ist albern Maxwell schon jetzt in den Himmel zu heben, wenn sein Gegespieler noch nicht einmal enthüllt wurde.


Ich schrieb mir scheint - Konjunktiv. AMD hat seit langem nicht mehr vorgelegt, sondern sie ziehen nach was NV vorgibt. Genauso scheint es mir wird es mit dem Nachfolger von Hawai laufen. Wie das erreicht wird, ist mir Hubba Bubba - vielmehr ist es doch erfreulich, dass beide Leistungsmäßig gleich kommen und wenn dann um den Preis gekämpft wird - profit für uns als Kunden. Allerdings wenn der Hawaii Nachfolger gut wäre, wäre er eben schon als ein Maxwell Konkurrent da. Die Frage ist eher warum wurde der Gegenspieler noch nicht enthüllt? Ich lob Maxwell nicht in den Himmel, vielmehr mißbillige ich sogar die Umsetzung bei den 750ern kein SLI zu erlauben, nur um die eigenen 760er/770er/780er zu schützen.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Und wie immer ist das Zählen der Rechenwerke zwischen Chips verschiedener Architekturen und verschiedener Hersteller sinnlos.


Joa ist es hindert dich aber nicht an, dem Vergleich der Transistorenanzahl wa?



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wenn man die Effizienz der Architektur an sich bewerten will, muss man betrachten, wie viele Transistoren in einem Chip mit dieser Architektur gebraucht werden, um eine Leistung X zu erreichen. Wenn wir GK110 und Hawaii vergleichen, stehen 7,1 Mrd Transistoren bei big Kepler gegenüber 6,2 Mrd Transistoren bei Hawaii (in einem Kepler-Cuda-core sind daher auch mehr -Transistoren als in einem GCN-SP, was die nicht-Vergleichbarkeit noch einmal unterstreicht), also etwa 16% mehr im GK110


Bezieh mal die Fläche ein. AMD liegt mit mehr ShaderEinheiten SMID Einheiten und Raster-Endstufen auf kleinerer Fläche vorn obgleich NV mehr Textureinheiten hat. 12.9Mio/mm² Transistoren pro mm² bei 7.100/550mm² Chips von NV vs. AMD 6.200/438mm²=14,15Mio/mm. Wenn NV pro mm² genausoviele Transistoren hättet, würde sich da nicht etwas verschieben? Wird aber eben der Architektur nach nicht möglich sein genausoviele Transistoren auf die selbe Chipfläche zu bekommen.


----------



## SaftSpalte (2. Juli 2014)

da wird man ganz wirre wenn man hier alles durchliest! 

Mein Fazit : 2 Gpu Hersteller sind zu wenig . Beide Hersteller sind zu Gierig.


Stellt euch mal Vor wir hätten nur 2 Auto Hersteller   Wird ja gar nicht gehen ,.


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> da wird man ganz wirre wenn man hier alles durchliest!
> 
> Mein Fazit : 2 Gpu Hersteller sind zu wenig . Beide Hersteller sind zu Gierig.
> 
> ...


Was dabei rauskommt wenn es nur zwei Konkurrenten gibt ist gut zu sehen und historisch aufgearbeitet bei der Elektrifizierung der USA Gleichstrom vs Wechselstrom Netz. Und genauso unfair wie die damals gegen die Konkurrenz gewettert haben mit elektrischem Stuhl als Randnotiz des Eklat, geht es halt auch zwischen AMD und NV zu.


----------



## SaftSpalte (2. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Was dabei rauskommt wenn es nur zwei Konkurrenten gibt ist gut zu sehen und historisch aufgearbeitet bei der Elektrifizierung der USA Gleichstrom vs Wechselstrom Netz. Und genauso unfair wie die damals gegen die Konkurrenz gewettert haben mit elektrischem Stuhl als Randnotiz des Eklat, geht es halt auch zwischen AMD und NV zu.



Es ist schon ein Monopol wo die beiden sich abhalten . 
Dabei sollte man auch sagen das beide Hersteller über leichen gehen würden . 
Da ist keiner besser wie der andere .


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Ich schrieb mir scheint - Konjunktiv. AMD hat seit langem nicht mehr vorgelegt, sondern sie ziehen nach was NV vorgibt.


 
Das ist auch falsch. AMD war mit der 65nm-Fertigung, der 55nm-Fertigung, der 40nm-Fertigung und DX11-fähigen Karten vor Nvidia, ebenso mit 28nm und DX11.1/11.2. In dieser Generation, Kepler vs. Southern Islands, ist Nvidia auch zum ersten Mal seit Jahren energieeffizienter als AMD/Ati. Die nächste Runde ist noch nicht entschieden, weder wer als erstes auf 20nm wechselt (was wohl sowieso nicht vor 2015, und damit erst mit den nächsten Refresh-Karten fällig wird), noch wer den effizienteren oder schnelleren Chip haben wird.

Übrigens ist diese Diskussion im Grafikkartenforum, zb. dem Maxwell-Thread, besser aufgehoben...


----------



## IluBabe (2. Juli 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Übrigens ist diese Diskussion im Grafikkartenforum, zb. dem Maxwell-Thread, besser aufgehoben...


Da geb ich dir recht.


----------



## jadiger (6. Juli 2014)

Wieso überhaupt diskutieren nach Grid? AMD würde wohl schlecht zugeben ja wir haben schlechte Treiber und haben keine Ahnung wie Nvidia so einen Vorsprung erreichen konnte.
Ich wette auch das Grid nicht das letze Beispiel sein wird. Weil was sollen sie auch sonst sagen, Angriff ist ja bekanntlich die beste Verteidigung. Wie erklärt AMd den massiven unterschied jetzt in Grid wahrscheinlich gar nicht.


----------



## kbit (6. Juli 2014)

weil z.B. Sniper Elite 3 sowohl bei AMD und NVIDIA gut läuft.


----------

